# sr20de valve guides (european vs JDM vs USDM)



## mdhimes (Feb 4, 2004)

Alright, I got one for all you gurus out there.

I am in the process of helping rebuild my buds SR20DE. He got it from Nippon. It has flat top pistons and the normal goldish valve color. I am am assuming that it came from japan but I have a hunch that it might be one of the 10:1 compression ratio DEs(flat top pistons?). Not sure but anyway.

Anyway the problem is that the valve guides that were purchased for a USDM SR20DE dont work for the exhaust valves. There is about .030" slop. So my question to anyone who knows is what valve guides will work and/or will 240 valve guides work? 

Any help on this would be VERY much appreciated.
Thanks in advance guys.
matt


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

mdhimes said:


> Alright, I got one for all you gurus out there.
> 
> I am in the process of helping rebuild my buds SR20DE. He got it from Nippon. It has flat top pistons and the normal goldish valve color. I am am assuming that it came from japan but I have a hunch that it might be one of the 10:1 compression ratio DEs(flat top pistons?). Not sure but anyway.
> 
> ...


Thats weird because Nissan replacment valve guides are undersized and must be reamed for final fit.

The DET had bigger 8.5mm sodium filled stems but DE's all had the smaller stems.

Mike


----------

